# Afghans Say German Troops Deserted Them



## longknife (Apr 30, 2014)

This is one of six photos and a story about what has happened since Germany pulled their troops out. Read more @ Security Eroding in Northern Afghanistan after German Withdrawal - SPIEGEL ONLINE

And, what's it going to be like for them when US troops pull out at the end of the year?


----------



## NLT (Apr 30, 2014)

Boo Hoo for them. We have been footing the bill in both peoples lives and material for far too long. They need to man up and help themselves.


----------



## bianco (Apr 30, 2014)

NLT said:


> Boo Hoo for them. We have been footing the bill in both peoples lives and material for far too long. They need to man up and help themselves.



Amen.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 30, 2014)

LOL, the Germans thought they were joining the Muslims to push the Jews into the sea.  When they found out that wasn't the case, the Germans pulled out.  As Heimlich Merkel put it, 'We were told all of the lampshades were made of Jew skin. That was a dirty lie.  We didn't get to gas one Jew or Jew sympathizer, so we decided to leave.'


----------



## beagle9 (May 1, 2014)

longknife said:


> This is one of six photos and a story about what has happened since Germany pulled their troops out. Read more @ Security Eroding in Northern Afghanistan after German Withdrawal - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> And, what's it going to be like for them when US troops pull out at the end of the year?


Was Gemany smart enough to see the writing on the wall maybe ?


----------



## Vikrant (May 8, 2014)

As Germany ditches Afghanistan, India steps up to the plate.

---

In a recent deal with Moscow, India has agreed to pay for military equipment sourced from Russia to Afghanistan. The equipment will include artillery, helicopters, tanks, and armored vehicles. India will also pay to repair old Soviet hardware left behind after the Russian withdrawal in 1989. The scale and exact composition of the deal have yet to be announced, but it is known that the first order has already been placed. India had so far hesitated to provide lethal weapons to Afghanistan for fear of antagonizing Pakistan. However, the deal suggests a rethink in the halls of South Block on Indias role in the region after the ISAF withdrawal.

...

India Stepping Up to the Plate in Afghanistan | The Diplomat


----------



## beagle9 (May 9, 2014)

Nutz said:


> LOL, the Germans thought they were joining the Muslims to push the Jews into the sea.  When they found out that wasn't the case, the Germans pulled out.  As Heimlich Merkel put it, 'We were told all of the lampshades were made of Jew skin. That was a dirty lie.  We didn't get to gas one Jew or Jew sympathizer, so we decided to leave.'


If you think that Germany is still following Hitler in concerns of the Jews, then you are NUTZ.

Then again I don't know, because if you say it enough, then people might begin to believe you, and that's all that matters with those who think like you right ?


----------



## Nutz (May 9, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the Germans thought they were joining the Muslims to push the Jews into the sea.  When they found out that wasn't the case, the Germans pulled out.  As Heimlich Merkel put it, 'We were told all of the lampshades were made of Jew skin. That was a dirty lie.  We didn't get to gas one Jew or Jew sympathizer, so we decided to leave.'
> ...



I think Germany and Germans are the scum of the earth and I would put nothing past them.  They are the cradle of hate in the world, even today as they have inspired racist pussies everywhere.  

Germany and their hate is responsible for how many deaths during the 20th century?  After WWII, Germany should have never been allowed to exist as a sovereign state...their blood lust is inherent and they will start yet another war in the 21st century


----------



## beagle9 (May 10, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


And what is your attitude towards America ? The same maybe ?
Hitler was pure scum, but not the whole of the German people.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 10, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


You are just blowing hot air.

Of all the European nations......Germany is the most Jew friendly of them all.

It's sickening how the German government sucks up to the Jews and Israel every chance they get.

In fact Germany has laws with long prison sentences for saying anything bad about the Jews.

Truth.......


----------



## Nutz (May 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Germany the most Jew friendly...you are deceived.  The first Iraq war, Hussein used German made scud missiles to attack Israel.  Why would a Jew friendly nation even sell weapons to an equally blood hungry people who want to exterminate the Jews themselves?  

Germany is full of hate...always has been and always will be.  They are responsible for countless deaths in the 20th century...attempted genocide and they serve as the motherland of hate groups throughout the world.


----------



## Nutz (May 10, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



The German people turned a blind eye while their countrymen gassed Jews.  

Jews would be kidnapped, and their homes would be given away to aryans.  

Germans made and sold lampshades made out of Jewish skin.

The only reason they denounced it in the end was because they lost.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 10, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


America is the most Jew loving country in the world.

Yet we sold Saddam all of the weapons he wanted and he hated Israel..

It's all about the money.   ..


----------



## I.P.Freely (May 10, 2014)

longknife said:


> This is one of six photos and a story about what has happened since Germany pulled their troops out. Read more @ Security Eroding in Northern Afghanistan after German Withdrawal - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> And, what's it going to be like for them when US troops pull out at the end of the year?


 a bit like it was for the south Vietnamese.


----------



## I.P.Freely (May 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Sadam hated Iran more, how many muslims died in that war?


----------



## beagle9 (May 10, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Are you a racist yourself ? You attack a whole people as being racist, so what does that say about you ?

In order to not be racist, you must always seperate the bad from the good (judge one by his or her character), as found within the individual or within the groups operating within a group who are operating among the many groups. In order not to be a racist, you must never find yourself labeling an entire people as being bad or as being racist. It's just the way it is, now what do you have to say for yourself ?


----------



## Nutz (May 10, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



It isn't hate.  I hate no one.  It is realizing that the history of Germany is a blight on human history.  Its realizing that as a whole, Germans have allowed atrocities to be carried out in their name and they did nothing to stop it.  I realize all Germans aren't blood thirsty hate mongers that caused 2 world wars and the attempted genocide of an entire people. There were some very commendable Germans who had the testicular fortitude to condemn the German blood lust.  Those people are heroic to me. 

My issue is that those who idly stood by and enjoyed the spoils of German hate. That is the disgrace.  That is what defines the Germans, the lack of a backbone to stand up to racism, war, and attempted genocide.


----------



## Nutz (May 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



We didn't try to exterminate the Jews.  I don't know...the idea of Germany selling weapons to people who want to kill the Jews like Hitler did...is disgusting.


----------



## beagle9 (May 10, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


I watched a doc. on this the other day, and many Jews found themselves fighting as Germans, and were afraid to be found out that they were Jews under Hitler. There were those who actually saw their fellow Jew being killed, but could do nothing about it. They were asked later on why did they do nothing ? The reply was that somehow someone would have to be left to tell the story, and to be a witness to some of the most repulsive crimes imaginable in order for justice to be served if they survived it all. It was the smart thing to do at the time, because to speak out or act would have insured certain and/or instant death for them as individuals who were powerless yet powerful witnesses in each case mentioned. After the war, they were able to be freed as were so many more (yes germans included), who lived under such opression and mostly *fear *, to even think to disagree during the Nazi regime.

Gerring the lufwaffa commadant, had to lie to Hitler in order to save one of his top commanders who was a full Jew, and this went on throughout the ranks during that war. HITLER was a racist from HELL, and he and his hinchmen pulled off one of the biggest lies in the history of the world upon the German people, and they had placed Germany, the German people, and the Jewish people who were part of the civilized people of the world in agony and in fear for their very lives daily, and especially if they chose to disagree openly. 

These things can be repeated by any race at any given time, where as it all depends on who gets that kind of power at any given time, and becomes as a dictator and an oppressor just as Hitler was and/or had become.


----------



## beagle9 (May 10, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


We didn't try to exterminate the Jews or any other people directly right, but if we sold weapons to those who hate the Jews or any other peoples in which we did not have any problem with, then what does that say about our allowing weapons to be sold to people who hate the Jews or hate any other in the world for that matter in which we supposedly like ? Our actions in doing so when we knew better is crazy to me.  Our government allowing the sell of weapons that could harm our friends in the world is the most ignorant thing imaginable to me, but to them undoubtedly they see it or have seen it differently at times for some reasons or another.


----------



## Nutz (May 10, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Re-edit that, I can't follow.


----------



## beagle9 (May 10, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


If you can't follow what I said, and this in the context of what you said, then I can't help you at all.

I was speaking about we as in the United states, when I said "WE".


----------



## Nutz (May 10, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Then you can't help me.  Translate that first sentence for me...it makes no sense and I don't know what you are trying to say.


----------



## beagle9 (May 10, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Otherwise, what does it say about us here in America, if we sold weapons to those who hate others that we like, and then those weapons were being used against those who we like as an indirect consequence of our actions of selling weapons to the wrong people ? I mean if that is what we have done in the past.  It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Nutz (May 10, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



We didn't kill 6 million Jews!  There is a HUGE difference.  

Think about it...Germany is responsible for one of the GREATEST atrocities in human history.  If they had shame or regrets, why would they even CONSIDER selling weapons to any muslim nation that wants nothing more than to drive the Jews into the sea.  It is unconscionable.


----------



## beagle9 (May 11, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


I am speaking about what Sunni man said about us selling weapons to Sadam (the extreme Jew hater), where as it's all about the money, and not really about the moral or ethical part, but more so about the balance that should be found in it all instead. I guess maybe that we figured that we could protect Israel when we needed to, and this if those weapons would have been turned on Israel at some point in time instead of Iran as it were, so maybe that is the position of the United States in these things, where as if we sell weapons to a nation that we really shouldn't be selling weapons to, then we have an understanding that if we need to we can protect our friends in the region from these weapons sold, if they happen to be turned on them as a result of our selling them to someone else. 

You didn't respond to Sunni Man when he wrote that, but you are going on and on with me as if I wrote something you can't seem to understand ?  I am just following along here, and I am commenting to you and your guest when speaking. You accuse Germany of this and of that, but you don't want to subscribe that same thought to this nation when pointing your finger. It matters not how great an attrocity is, and this in the aftermath of wrongheaded thinking or ideologies that are held in a government at any given time, because the same ideologies or thinking can still bring about death and destruction whether great or small in the world. These things can lead to bigger things always, and they can lead to on lookers thinking wow you sold weapons to them ? It is a vicious cycle that needs to be looked at for better understandings, and for better results due to better understandings in it all, and this is if we just try and do better about these things when we do them.

There is a glut of mistakes to look back upon, and the main thing is that we are learning always, and hopefully this instead of going backwards in life instead.


----------



## beagle9 (May 11, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



No we didn't of course, but there are those who would also say that us dragging our feet about getting involved, may have led to the further empowerment of the regime that did kill them, and this after seeing that the world was not ready to speak up about Germany going to war in those early days. Even the Prime minister of Brittain Neval Chamberlin is critized heavily for his role in the situation, as well as Stalin himself for dealing with the devil Hitler himself early on over Poland. Many were fooled and many still can be fooled, so beware always about these things, but restrain yourself from blaming wholes of people unless your are a racist yourself.


----------



## JWBooth (May 11, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Are you intentionally ignoring Mao and Stalin in this series of "who was the nastiest dude" posts or do their greater claims to fame not count? I ask because, quite frankly, one dead innocent is very much the same as another.

As for claiming that the hands of the US are clean, there are untold numbers of Japanese innocents who died in Hiroshima, Nagasaki, and Tokyo.


----------



## indiajo (Jun 19, 2014)

Nutz said:


> [
> 
> I think Germany and Germans are the scum of the earth and I would put nothing past them.  They are the cradle of hate in the world, even today as they have inspired racist pussies everywhere.
> 
> Germany and their hate is responsible for how many deaths during the 20th century?  After WWII, Germany should have never been allowed to exist as a sovereign state...their blood lust is inherent and they will start yet another war in the 21st century



You are right. We will kill you all. And we enjoy you cannot sleep until then.
Be afraid.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 19, 2014)

indiajo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Spoken like a true German.  I can smell the hate and bloodlust from here. I'm not worried...I know the threat and am ready for any German or teaper racist of German heritage to step on my lawn!


----------



## indiajo (Jun 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



About a third of the white US citizens are German.
Be afraid.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 20, 2014)

indiajo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > indiajo said:
> ...



EXACTLY...That is why there is so much racism in America...the people of German heritage.  It is an inherent _quality_...a curse that people of German descent will always be full of hate and rage.  That is why, of all of the hate groups of American, they are born of German ideology and filled with a membership dominated by people of German ancestory.  Bloodlust and hate is what defines people of German heritage.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> EXACTLY...That is why there is so much racism in America...the people of German heritage.  It is an inherent _quality_...a curse that people of German descent will always be full of hate and rage.  That is why, of all of the hate groups of American, they are born of German ideology and filled with a membership dominated by people of German ancestory.  Bloodlust and hate is what defines people of German heritage.


You really need a huge dose of German propaganda to get balanced out.

Let me begin...


----------



## Nutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > EXACTLY...That is why there is so much racism in America...the people of German heritage.  It is an inherent _quality_...a curse that people of German descent will always be full of hate and rage.  That is why, of all of the hate groups of American, they are born of German ideology and filled with a membership dominated by people of German ancestory.  Bloodlust and hate is what defines people of German heritage.
> ...



Yes, you prove my point about German bloodlust with this one. You got any exterminate the Jew propaganda?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Yes, you prove my point about German bloodlust with this one. You got any exterminate the Jew propaganda?


No, it doesn´t prove your "point".


----------



## Nutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Sure it does.  Germans with guns and racist portrayals of those they are trying to kill.  What kind of person does that if they are not inherently evil?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Sure it does.  Germans with guns and racist portrayals of those they are trying to kill.  What kind of person does that if they are not inherently evil?


Maybe they are just angry of something.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Exactly...they are simply angry and full of hate - out to fulfill their bloodlust. 


How many deaths are Germans responsible for in the 20th Century?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Exactly...they are simply angry and full of hate - out to fulfill their bloodlust.
> 
> 
> How many deaths are Germans responsible for in the 20th Century?


There cannot be named a serious number as the use of the term "Germans" in this pretext is meant to burden guilt upon innocent people placing them on the same level with war criminals and mass murderers like Hitler.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly...they are simply angry and full of hate - out to fulfill their bloodlust.
> ...



You mean the same people that turned a blind eye to the Holocaust...saying they were unaware while they looted the houses of Jews sent away to camp and made lamps out of dead Jew skin. Or how about the soldiers that raped and razed their way throughout Europe, especially Russia. The people allowed and fought in the name of Germany and Hitler.  and hell, I wasn't even aware of this attempted genocide of Africans.  Herero and Namaqua Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

I'm sorry, it is a curse upon Germans to hate and be full of bloodlust.  Of course, not all Germans are guilty...but most are suspect.  I think it is because Germany is a Godless country.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> You mean the same people that turned a blind eye to the Holocaust...saying they were unaware while they looted the houses of Jews sent away to camp and made lamps out of dead Jew skin. Or how about the soldiers that raped and razed their way throughout Europe, especially Russia. The people allowed and fought in the name of Germany and Hitler.  and hell, I wasn't even aware of this attempted genocide of Africans.  Herero and Namaqua Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> 
> I'm sorry, it is a curse upon Germans to hate and be full of bloodlust.  Of course, not all Germans are guilty...but most are suspect.  I think it is because Germany is a Godless country.


I am sure that every German shop sold lamps made out of dead Jew skin


----------



## Nutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the same people that turned a blind eye to the Holocaust...saying they were unaware while they looted the houses of Jews sent away to camp and made lamps out of dead Jew skin. Or how about the soldiers that raped and razed their way throughout Europe, especially Russia. The people allowed and fought in the name of Germany and Hitler.  and hell, I wasn't even aware of this attempted genocide of Africans.  Herero and Namaqua Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> ...



One is enough.  But I guess since it wasn't sold in every shop...so Germans didn't commit some of the greatest atrocities mankind has ever experienced.   

Did you know that even today...Germans sell more weapons to Middle Eastern hate countries than any other country?  Why would a country with a history of the attempted genocide of the Jews sell weapons to nations whose goal it is to push the Jews in the sea.  

If I were German, I would be up in arms about that.  How disgusting and proof of a disingenuous shame and apology for the killing of 6 million Jews in the most horrific of manners. Disgusting people!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 22, 2014)

Nutz said:


> One is enough.  But I guess since it wasn't sold in every shop


You got me wrong. There was no such shop.




Nutz said:


> ...so Germans didn't commit some of the greatest atrocities mankind has ever experienced.


It was a handful of criminals, not "the Germans".




Nutz said:


> Did you know that even today...Germans sell more weapons to Middle Eastern hate countries than any other country?  Why would a country with a history of the attempted genocide of the Jews sell weapons to nations whose goal it is to push the Jews in the sea.
> 
> If I were German, I would be up in arms about that.  How disgusting and proof of a disingenuous shame and apology for the killing of 6 million Jews in the most horrific of manners. Disgusting people!


I don´t know a single person who agree with weapon sales to Saudi Arabia. But you are simply driven by hate. Maybe you cannot afford a Daimler. You should be content with a Volkswagen then...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Nutz said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



well, there you have it: you really are nutz.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

indiajo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Well, I see that at least three German speakers are on this thread.

It should be noted that the German "Bundeswehr" is a purely defensive force - as mandated in the German constitution.

The Bundeswehr was not even intended to be used for any "Auslandseinsätze" (military excursions abroad). Germany, then under the adminstration of Helmut Kohl (CDU) was heavily criticized for not  joining George H. W. Bush's "coalition of the willing" in 1991 - but in reality, Germany was sticking strictly to it's constitution.

It took a hell of a lot of wrangling and juggling within the Bundestag and Bundesrat to get this deployment in Afghanistan approved, and most Germans were against it, especially after Gerhard Schröder's (SPD) 2002 election shenanigans.

So, the deployment was according to a timetable.  The Germans are deserting no one. They are leaving as was planned from the get-go.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I see that at least three German speakers are on this thread.
> 
> It should be noted that the German "Bundeswehr" is a purely defensive force - as mandated in the German constitution.
> 
> ...


The Bundeswehr has neither the money nor the personnel to continue anyway.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I see that at least three German speakers are on this thread.
> ...



Korrekt.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 26, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > One is enough.  But I guess since it wasn't sold in every shop
> ...



This is the thing about Germans...they deny the atrocities committed in their name and claim it was only a handful of evil hate mongers that are responsible for countless deaths during the 20th century. 

How many German boots were on the ground during the great wars?  How many refused to fight.  How many civillians made sacrifices for the war effort?  Our German enemies are pulling the wool over your eyes if you think attempted genocide of the Jews and Africans - and two world wars was due only to a few.  

People need to wake up, German hate and bloodlust have plagues this world for centuries.  Learn history and you will see the blight on humanity German culture has produced.


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 26, 2014)

On the list of the top ten thousand things to give a second thought, this ranks somewhere around fourteen thousand seven hundred fourty nine.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I see that at least three German speakers are on this thread.
> 
> It should be noted that the German "Bundeswehr" is a purely defensive force - as mandated in the German constitution.
> 
> ...



Of course most Germans were against it...going to Afghanistan and Iraq meant an indirect support of the Jewry...fighting forces that want to exterminate the Jews...just like the Germans tried during WWII.  

Common sense.  Germans would rather sell weapons to people of similar thought (those who want to kill the Jews) than go to war to protect those people. OPEN YOUR EYES!  German hate is on the rise and if we are not vigilante as a collective people, their hate and bloodlust will rise again.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 26, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> On the list of the top ten thousand things to give a second thought, this ranks somewhere around fourteen thousand seven hundred fourty nine.



You should upgrade that to #2.  The only other issue that is more pressing is the canadian invitation to killer muslims to move to North America.


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 26, 2014)

Nutz said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > On the list of the top ten thousand things to give a second thought, this ranks somewhere around fourteen thousand seven hundred fourty nine.
> ...


Its already overrated at 14,749.
Get out the basement and get a little fresh air.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 26, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Take your own advice,


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 27, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I see that at least three German speakers are on this thread.
> ...


People like you will probably make us Germans accouter in gray some day again.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 10, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the Germans thought they were joining the Muslims to push the Jews into the sea.  When they found out that wasn't the case, the Germans pulled out.  As Heimlich Merkel put it, 'We were told all of the lampshades were made of Jew skin. That was a dirty lie.  We didn't get to gas one Jew or Jew sympathizer, so we decided to leave.'
> ...



Thats why people believed it in the first place, more people died in the back of Ed Kennedy's car at Chappaquiddick than died in gas chambers at Auschwitz


----------



## billdad19912114 (Jul 11, 2014)

My sons I love the music,  the country got them hits. They got the twelve tribes of Israel , jelous boku haram is cool young Syrians who father is African American and they originate from a long time ago quite new to these times. They have to subject to the ikon wolf inferno, I expect them to keep it clean and book haram must be a successful nation to  german the chief over Germany.i am here to give glory to many people, not just them.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

You drunk, bro?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 11, 2014)

I think he's a sky-fairy dude


----------



## Nutz (Jul 11, 2014)

billdad19912114 said:


> My sons I love the music,  the country got them hits. They got the twelve tribes of Israel , jelous boku haram is cool young Syrians who father is African American and they originate from a long time ago quite new to these times. They have to subject to the ikon wolf inferno, I expect them to keep it clean and book haram must be a successful nation to  german the chief over Germany.i am here to give glory to many people, not just them.


Like I was saying, be weary of Germans.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 12, 2014)

Nutz said:


> billdad19912114 said:
> 
> 
> > My sons I love the music,  the country got them hits. They got the twelve tribes of Israel , jelous boku haram is cool young Syrians who father is African American and they originate from a long time ago quite new to these times. They have to subject to the ikon wolf inferno, I expect them to keep it clean and book haram must be a successful nation to  german the chief over Germany.i am here to give glory to many people, not just them.
> ...



...and Jews.

So thats Germans and Jews we've to be wary of, got it


----------



## Nutz (Jul 12, 2014)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > billdad19912114 said:
> ...



Is that what that guy was saying or is or are you afraid of Jews?


----------



## billdad19912114 (Jul 15, 2014)

I believe they did and since they did, they can't get away with that hurting those people.


----------



## indiajo (Aug 23, 2014)

Nutz said:


> [
> 
> 
> Did you know that even today...Germans sell more weapons to Middle Eastern hate countries than any other country?



Except YOU, of course.


----------



## indiajo (Aug 23, 2014)

Nutz said:


> We didn't kill 6 million Jews!  There is a HUGE difference.
> 
> .



Of course it is. We never reached the breathtaking numbers YOU killed. Native Americans, Koreans, Vietnamese, Irakis...did I leave out somebody? Please excuse, I was exhausted.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I see that at least three German speakers are on this thread.
> ...


 
This is fucking ridiculous, Germans have been some of the most kind and accepting people I have ever met, Black American servicemen are treated well in Germany and some say they have less racism than we do here in the US so fucking shut it.


----------

